# Bucket truck use.



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

Any of you own a bucket truck? How much are you using it, and do you try to find work for it? Ive been thinking about lighting maintenance as a part of the business, and wondered if any of you have a niche in it? I have worked for a large lighting maintenance company, and i worked all our private contracts, (parking lots, complex's, properties, that had a monthly maintenance plans. each pole cost them a monthly fee, and we took care of it. I wasnt involved much on pricing. Or maybe just having one, and offering a flat rate. Does anyone have any experience in this part that wants to talk about it? I just wonder if leasing or buying a bucket truck, vs another utility, would be a good idea.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I know you can get killer deals on decommissioned POCO truck at auction.

I'm pretty sure MD has one. I have thought about it since I have done quite a bit of bucket truck work, but I don't have any place to keep it.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

I want a smaller, f450 sized ALTEC unit, with like a 40' working height, no out riggers, its what i had at my last shop, and loved it. (id rather have a newer dodge unit, with a cummins turbo diesel, vs. the ford powerstroke) 

I just wonder if i could work it enough to pay for it. Like i said, i would love to form a lighting maintenance division. Im still trying to work out the details.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

If you're shopping for one check the want ads over at http://www.cabl.com/ (CABL Bar) I've owned and leased them as a CATV contractor and I found you have to keep them pretty busy to make them cost effective.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a altrec bucket, F450... 42 or 48 ft. I think... bought it used, took it to a autobody and had it painted, took it to a amigo mechanic that does low riders..he was able to overhaul the hydraulics... Looked new again. $25k....all said and done truck included for a 100k truck that is 5 years old.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Unless you've got the work lined up for it, a bucket truck can be a money pit. It costs the same to license it, maintain it, put gas in it, insure it, store it, etc. whether you use it once a month or every day.

Myself, I get up in the air about 4 times a year. Buying makes no sense. I just rent.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

It's been a great investment for us. The maintenance work hasn't slowed down as much as our general work.


----------



## B-MAN (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought an '01 Chevy 3500 with a 42' reach and downward outriggers for $18K and it was paid for with-in a month. I started a maintenance division and rented trucks for about 6 months and the bought. To be honest that division is whats keeping us afloat!!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I have to say with the bucket, maintenance work has skyrocketed in changing/installing outdoor lighted signage, general signage and parking lot lighting maintenance.

I have liability only auto insurance on the bucket as it's a used bucket and I don't care too much if it's stolen or vandalized. Had a scumbag spraypaint it but it cost me only $20 to get some white enamel and spray it again myself.

My bucket was paid for within 1 month too...


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

it sounds like a good idea. I enjoy being up in a bucket, so you guys doing the lighting maintenance, do you do per hour stuff, or have contracts? Do you try to sell work, ( like going mailing brochures, or selling in person) seems like a good idea to let property owners know who to call when there lot lights die. ( i dont do advertising for my electrical construction. How do you work the rates, at my old shop, they would charge for the truck, and sparky. seperate.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

man nothing?  i think thats the first time thats ever happened, i hope you guys are just too busy drinking beer and playing poker on friday night!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I havent really needed the use of one but a friend of mine bought a 98 GM topkick with a 60' boom at the National Grid auction this past summer. He only paid $5600 for it and drove it home. The fella has told me if i ever needed it to let him know and we could work something out. He only bought it to cut down a tree in his front yard after he was quoted $3k to have someone else cut it so its not something he uses for a business. He likes to take it to biker rallies for the hooter contests. He puts the broads in the bucket and raises them all the way up and he wont let them down until they bare themselves :thumbsup:. He always has a big turnout. He has also taken women up to the top for his own personal ride.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

CNC said:


> it sounds like a good idea. I enjoy being up in a bucket, so you guys doing the lighting maintenance, do you do per hour stuff, or have contracts? Do you try to sell work, ( like going mailing brochures, or selling in person) seems like a good idea to let property owners know who to call when there lot lights die. ( i dont do advertising for my electrical construction. How do you work the rates, at my old shop, they would charge for the truck, and sparky. seperate.


California Bucket Rates:
Bucket Flat Rate per day for big jobs.
$500 per day, if job exceeds $2500..no charge for bucket service.

Electrical (outdoor lighting, ballast-reflector replacement/service)
$150 an hour with 3 hr min. sparky included. Parts are seperate cost.

Electrical Signage boxes, LCD digital billboard & gas station LCDs.
$200 per hour w/3hr min, includes 1 sparky and 1 helper-technician.

Cash "jacksons" Discount, take 10% off.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I havent really needed the use of one but a friend of mine bought a 98 GM topkick with a 60' boom at the National Grid auction this past summer. He only paid $5600 for it and drove it home. The fella has told me if i ever needed it to let him know and we could work something out. He only bought it to cut down a tree in his front yard after he was quoted $3k to have someone else cut it so its not something he uses for a business. He likes to take it to biker rallies for the hooter contests. He puts the broads in the bucket and raises them all the way up and he wont let them down until they bare themselves :thumbsup:. He always has a big turnout. He has also taken women up to the top for his own personal ride.


sounds like big liability to be doing that but what do I know.. I'm a professional contractor and not a ladies man.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Bucket Truck? Bucket Truck? _We don't need no stinking bucket truck!_


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

firemike said:


> Bucket Truck? Bucket Truck? _We don't need no stinking bucket truck!_


Who even needs _the truck_?










Need two pieces of equpment to get up there? No problem!










Better yet, who even needs_ motorized equipment_?










Ah, screw the ladder. I'll just climb the pole manually!


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

slowforthecones said:


> California Bucket Rates:
> Bucket Flat Rate per day for big jobs.
> $500 per day, if job exceeds $2500..no charge for bucket service.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thats what i want looking for! The rates sound Fair, now i just have to look into , lease, or buy, at my old shop, all our trucks were leased, and the service was included. Or look into buying one from POCO or an auction...
or just get a big ladder and stand it up in my truck


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

They come in handy sometimes, but they are a money pit. I have a 60 footer and a 32 footer. Here's a shot from a couple days ago:


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> They come in handy sometimes, but they are a money pit. I have a 60 footer and a 32 footer. Here's a shot from a couple days ago:


Ouch a fire? is that an LED sign, will you take calls on neon stuff? How many guys do you employ MD? how much are you running the trucks, do you use them only on jobs that need buckets, or use it as a daily truck? when you say money pits, is it because of repairs?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

CNC said:


> Perfect, thats what i want looking for! The rates sound Fair, now i just have to look into , lease, or buy, at my old shop, all our trucks were leased, and the service was included. Or look into buying one from POCO or an auction...
> or just get a big ladder and stand it up in my truck


CNC, I did not realize you are in Calif also. Buying a new or used bucket is a business investment and expansion. There is an accounting reason why folks lease equipment and also the maintenance on the buckets are fairly expensive unless you have a friend or a cheap mechanic and hydraulic specialist. There's an amigo I use that does low riders, he was a boom lift mechanic/hydraulics tech at United Rentals for 15 years. I could probably hook you up with him if you went the used equip route.

I still on ocassion haul out a extension ladder or 12" a frame and put it on the back of my truck. I roll my bucket around to bigger jobs because you never know when you need it and also there are a few cash jobs I catch every week changing someone's outdoor lighting ballasts/bulbs. Jackson's discount is what I call cash jobs/side hustles.


----------



## MacDonaldElect (Aug 4, 2010)

Were I work we have 4 bucket trucks. 3 of them are going everyday and 1 just sits. Its a big one with a auger/hole digger all the outriggers, air brakes etc. In the market for another 30' ish as one just died, rod came right out the side of the motor, oil everywhere!!


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Another thread resurrected from the grave.arty:


----------



## Amber Hunter (Jul 4, 2010)

There are definitely advantages to leasing vs. buying. I'd recommend leasing if you have steady business but a low cash on hand. Of course leasing is cheaper short term but buying is the most cost effective long term. We sell and lease used bucket trucks.


----------

